# Welche Schnecken sind geeignet?



## Trillian (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo! 
Wir haben gerade unseren Miniteich fertiggestellt (zu besichtigen im Miniteichunterforum, der mit der Trockenmauer ) und ich finde dass da bald __ Schnecken einziehen sollten 
Aus der Aquaristik kenne ich die  diversen Arten wie Turmdeckel, Apfel, Posthorn und Quellblasenschnecken. Doch sind die auch alle in unserer Klimazone für den Teich geeignet, sprich, können sie in unserer 150 l Pfütze (maximale Tiefe ca. 43 cm) überwintern? 
Turmdeckelschnecken hätten wir ja sogar im Aquarium.... aber eben nur im afrikanischen 
Bei Apfelschnecken hatte wir in unseren kleineren Aquarien (110l) immer Angst dass sie zu groß dafür sind, sprich dass sie im Todesfall das Wasser verpesten könnten... In unser größeres Aquarium haben wir sie nicht gesetzt weil die __ Barsche zu gern mal an den Fühlern knabbern.... naja, im Gartenteich werden wir ja keine Fische haben  

Ich glaube nicht dass dort von selber Schnecken einziehen, denn der Teich ist hochgebaut und ringsrum mit einer Mauer umgeben... 

Danke und Grüße
Trillian


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Hallo Trillian,

wenn mit den Pflanzen keine Schnecken eingezogen sind, dann werden freiwillig auch keine kommen. Wasserschnecken neigen nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen zum Wandern 

Für den Teich geeignet sind neben __ Posthornschnecke und  Quellblasenschnecke noch __ Spitzschlammschnecke und __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke. Zumindest sind diese auch im Fachhandel erhältlich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Hi Trillian,

Turmdeckelschnecken und Apfelschnecken überleben im Teich nicht lange. Spätestens wenn die Wassertemperatur längere Zeit unter 15 Grad fällt gibts bei denen Tiefkühlkost 
Sind nun mal Tropenbewohner, gerade Turmdeckelschnecken brauchen warmes Wasser -  ein paar Apfelschnecken kommen zwar auch aus den subtropischen Regionen Südamerikas und tun daher gelegentlich auch mal kühlere Wassertemperaturen abbekommen wenn es mal einen kurzen Kälteeinbruch gibt , aber einen mehrmonatigen europäischen Winter überleben sie nicht

Für den hießigen Teich kommen nur Schnecken aus den kühlen Regionen in Frage wie z.B.

Spitzschlammschnecken
Sumpfdeckelschnecken
div. Blasenschnecken
Posthornschnecken
und was sonst noch hier im Wasser vorkommt

MfG Frank


----------



## Kleefrau (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Hallo Trillian,

ich hatte vier Posthornschnecken für meinen 500 Liter-Miniteich gekauft, da mir zu viele Algen drin waren. Was soll ich sagen ..... nun kann ich die Schnecken nicht mehr zählen, so viele sind es - Schneckenkinderstube ohne Ende. Hab schon sorgen, dass die nichts mehr zu fressen finden. Die Algen wurden alle weggefuttert. 

Ich darf die überzähligen aber in den Zooladen zurückbringen, wurde mir versichert, noch hab ich es aber nicht über das Herz gebracht  

Liebe Grüße
Moni


----------



## Trillian (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Danke, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen! Nun kann ich mich auf die Suche nach den passenden Schnecken machen 
(Kleefrau, Du hast nicht zufällig gerade ein paar abzugeben ? Sie würden bei uns auch ein gutes finden ) )


----------



## Kleefrau (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Ich kann doch keine Babyschnecken mit der Post schicken :?

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle zwei Posthörnchen kaufen, die sind billiger als das Porto für die Schneckenpost - und vermehren tun die sich wirklich reichlich.


----------



## Trillian (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Schnecken mit der Post zu verschicken ist tatsächlich möglich und ist auch nicht verboten weils Wirbellose sind  
Hab früher schon selbst öfter welche bestellt und auch selbst verschickt. Man muss nur geeigente Behälter (Röhrchen oder festverschließbare Filmdosen - wobei, gibts sowas heutzutage überhaupt nocht? ) dafür haben und vielleicht nicht grad bei Minusgraden verschicken und immer am Wochenenanfang, damit kein Wochenende dazwischenliegt.
Aber ist schon ok, ich krieg bestimmt hier in der Nähe auch welche 
Und es muss ja auch jeder selber wissen ob er Schnecken verschicken möchte


----------



## LotP (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*



> spitzschlamschnecke und kleine schlammschnecke sollen auf Grund der Gefräßigkeit und Vermehrungfreudigkeit eher weniger geeignet sein.
> 
> folgende 4 sollen besser geeignet sein
> 
> ...



_Edit by Blumenelse: Zitat gekürzt - gesamter Text hier_
quelle:http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenteich-teich/fische-teich/schnecken-im-gartenteich.html

ich selbst werde - denke ich zumindest - quellblasenschnecken und evtl posthornschnecken in meinen teich tun. einerseits habe ich kaum pflanzen und kein substrat am boden. andererseits finde ich lungenatmer interessant wg der möglichkeit sie von der wasseroberfläche abfischen zu können.


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Hallo Lot,

fein abgeschrieben. Aber ob das auch alles so richtig ist? Eigene Erfahrung wäre da wohl besser. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat auch die ursprüngliche Autorin nur abgeschrieben und dann auch noch falsch.

Die __ Posthornschnecke wird nicht "auch Tellerschnecke" genannt, sondern sie gehört zu den Tellerschnecken und die Turmdeckelschnecke hat meines Wissens im Gartenteich gar nichts verloren, weil sie nicht zu den einheimischen Schnecken gehört. (Ich lasse mich da aber mit fundierten Informationen gerne belehren).

Bitte schau Dir noch mal diesen Beitrag an https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5917

PS: Ich habe übrigens Spitzschlammschnecken im Miniteich und trotzdem sehe ich vor lauter Grünzeug den Boden nicht! Außerdem glaube ich kaum, daß Du bei 65.000 l viel Gelegenheit haben wirst, irgendwelche Schneckchen von der Oberfläche abzufischen


----------



## Nikolai (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Hallo Frank,

ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich vor langer Zeit im Lago Magiore in der Schweiz Schnecken gesammelt hatte, die ähnlich der __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke waren, aber ein spitzes Ende hatten und insgesamt dunkler bzw. schwarz waren und die auffällige Bänderung fehlte.
Nach meiner Deutung waren es Turmdeckelschnecken. Da es in der Schweiz auch sehr kalt werden kann, denke ich, dass niedrige  Temperaturen kein Hinderungsgrund sind. Vieleicht haben sie durch die Wasserscheide den Weg über die Alpen noch nicht gefunden. Zumindest sind mir diese Schnecken hier im Norden noch nicht begegnet.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## witch127 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass in meinem 2200 l Teichlein nur die Quellblasenschnecken überlebt haben, die ich nicht mal selbst eingesetzt habe. Sie kamen eben mit irgendwelchen Pflanzen. Posthornschnecken hatte ich auch eingesetzt. Konnte nach dem Winter nur noch ein paar Gehäuse finden, obwohl der Teich an der tiefsten Stelle 1 m misst.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Hi Witch127,

ja, Blasenschnecken sind hart im nehmen. Die überlebten bei mir schon 2x als die letzten beiden harten Winter der Wasserbottich ein massiver Eisblock wurde. Kaum war das Eis am tauen waren die Blasenschneckchen schon wieder drin unterwegs

MfG Frank


----------



## witch127 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Gefroren???? :shock  Tja, die Tierchen sind wohl wirklich genial!


----------



## Trillian (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Schnecken sind geeignet?*

Bei uns wäre es im Prinzip kein Problem vorm Winter ein paar Schnecken aus dem Teich zu holen und im Aquarium zu überwintern (unsere Pfütze ist ja auch sehr übersichtlich ), aber leider haben wir __ Barsche im Aquarium und die würden sich über den zusätzlichen Snack bestimmt freuen  Sie lassen eigentlich nur die Turmdeckelschnecken in Ruhe, wahrscheinlich weil die meistens vergraben sind bzw. ja auch einen Schutzdeckel haben.
Es kann ja sein dass es mehrere Arten von TDS gibt, also tropische und auch in Mitteleuropa heimische.... ?


----------

